# building a gig ?



## TurtleLA

I need some gig ideas. Here in Louisiana it is illegal to have a barb on your gig. I gig from a boat and am tired of reaching over the boat to lift the fish in. I was thinking about getting a 8 foot wooden dowel rod and buying two or three 6 inch galvanized threaded bolts about 1/2" inch in thickness and attaching them to the end and grinding the tips. Would this work or should I try and buy a gig head that has 4 prongs? All the heads I've seen for sale online have barbs. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Linkovich

I know a couple people who use stainless lag bolts with the tips ground down, they work well.

I use stainless all thread and it works very well, I haven't lost a fish yet using these


----------



## TurtleLA

*nice*

Those are good looking gigs. I need to find someone that can weld a head for me without charging an arm and a leg. Thanks for the pics


----------



## gig head

5/16 stainless 
Allthread


----------



## Gnwdad

This one is made from S/S 3/8'' key stock with S/S 1/4'' all theard. It works great, I stuck one that weight just over 6lbs in 3 foot water and had no problems with him trying to come off. I have tried tons of different gigs over the past few years. I'm fixing to add the 2 Sea Strike gigs to the for sale section.


----------



## TurtleLA

*nice*

That gig looks mean. I've got some ideas. I think the four prongs is the way to go. I went last friday night in the area I gig just to check it out. I knew it would be too early, but I was just itching to go. I actually stuck one 14" fish and that was it. Didn't see any shrimp or flounder beds. My guess is April or May it will be on like donkey kong.


----------



## sealark

The owner of GCFC (Choppedliver) makes flounder gigs and sells them give him the business.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lucky charm

TurtleLA said:


> I need some gig ideas. Here in Louisiana it is illegal to have a barb on your gig. I gig from a boat and am tired of reaching over the boat to lift the fish in. I was thinking about getting a 8 foot wooden dowel rod and buying two or three 6 inch galvanized threaded bolts about 1/2" inch in thickness and attaching them to the end and grinding the tips. Would this work or should I try and buy a gig head that has 4 prongs? All the heads I've seen for sale online have barbs. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks



The ones we use are homemade with allthread....three prongs each on wooden dowel rods. We have no problem getting them into the boat with these. Once they are on they aren't coming off without effort. I have had fish really struggle when first stuck and they stayed on.


----------



## lucky charm

*hand made gigs that you asked about*

These gigs are hand made by my better half. They are made with stainless steel all-thread and silver soldered to the steel base which has been drilled out to fit each prong. The base of the gig prongs is attached to the wooden pole by cutting the head off of a stainless lag bolt (2 1/2 inches long) that has been soldered to the base like the all-thread. They are fairly easy to make and take it from me......once you push the gig all the way through the fish it's not coming off until you force it off. The big flounder that is pictured in my photos was gigged with one of these. We have two gigs at the moment on 5 and 6 ft rods. You can adjust the length depending on your needs. If you have any questions email me and Stan will gladly answer them. I hope this helps you out :thumbsup:


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

check out these gigs:

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum26/thread6973.html


----------

